# reliable seed seller?



## Zopple

A couple years ago I sent over $200 off to a seed dealer I found in High Times and the seeds never arrived...I tried calling the business to complain and of course no one called back and I can't exactly report it to the better business bureau.  

Have any of you recieved reliable service from a seed dealer?  I was thinking of looking for a dealer in Amsterdam this time, but am worried about customs...

Any recommendations?  I really don't want to get ripped off again (even though I knew I was taking that chance the first time) but neither do I want to be arested!!

Please share any success stories or horror stories!  Thanks.


----------



## Weeddog

Check out the Marijuana seeds section.  All you need to know is there.


----------



## Zopple

But have you tried ordering from them and personally had success?


----------



## DoobieBro1

I just got some white widows online $35 look it up on the sites with seeds and compare.


----------



## Zopple

DoobieBro,  I just order some White Widow seeds so hopefully it will come...I tried to send you a private email today, hopefully your spam protection pragram won't delete it...let me know if you don't receive it, my email address is [email protected] if you need to put it in your address book.  Thanks for your wisdom and help!!!!


----------



## DoobieBro1

I hope it comes thru for you. you never know what might happen. if customs finds em i think they just send a letter and say call if you got any questions. i think thats all.


----------



## Weeddog

I ordered from doc chronic last year and put on cc.  order came in 6 days from uk to mid usa.   i am happy with seeds and service.    very discrete packaging.   i'm sure there are other good suppliers.

hope you have good luck with your orders.   i have so far,  but only ordered once.


----------



## mojomon

Ordered from Amsterdam seeds two days ago and have not heard anything since initial email confirming placement of order, and telling me how to send payment.
Wired $180.00 ($202.00 after transfer fee), and received confirmation from Western Union that it had been picked up next day.  Still have heard nothing from Amsterdam Seeds saying they received payment or that order is being processed, despite my emails requesting verification.  On their website my order shows as not having been paid.  They have so far ignored my emails as to why and I think I have been RIPPED OFF.  I chose them based on the rating they received on this website, so be careful out there, especially if you are a first time seed buyer/grower like me!
Stay away from this seedbank, they are crooks!


----------



## Diseased Strain

Weeddog said:
			
		

> I ordered from doc chronic last year and put on cc. order came in 6 days from uk to mid usa. i am happy with seeds and service. very discrete packaging. i'm sure there are other good suppliers.
> 
> hope you have good luck with your orders. i have so far, but only ordered once.


 
I havent checked out the seeds page yet. But I had also used Dr. Chronic. And I dont have any complaints. If they are not on there, they should be.


----------



## Hick

Heavens Stairway has never let me down and have always provided excellent customer service.


----------



## thewebjunkie

i always use www.drchronic.com stealth packaging, fast delivery and a huge choice of seeds


----------



## ickypitbull

Doc Chronic, enuff said..........


----------



## bizzy323

I bought seeds from high times before, and I didn't have any problems. this is another good site, since they have very fast delivery. http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/


----------

